# webcam files



## stix309

My wife and I are concerned about my daughters use of her webcam and we would like to know if there is anyway to look at what she is sending over the web. Are the files stored somewhere on the computer and where would we find them. She is using an Intel cam. She spend alot of time on msn chatting and using this cam and we are not sure what she is doing while on cam.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## SlothX311

This all depends on the program which she is using.  Depending on the program, and the options set when installing, it is possible to record what the webcam captures.  This, however would take up significant hard drive space, and very quickly if she is on as much as you say she is.  The problem here is that with most programs you have to manually start the record button, or in some cases run separate software to record from the webcam.  Is there any specifications you can post, as in which software program she is using or the specs on the webcam?  This would help us figure this one out.


----------



## Lorand

You can spy on her with programs like this one: http://www.softartstudio.com/Capturix_VideoSpy_download_97.htm


----------



## geranimo://

Damn, you should tell her if you're planning on doing that, if my parents did that to me without telling I'd be piiiiiiiissed, really, tell her first...


----------



## SlothX311

thats no help.....


----------



## artygirl

ya should trust your daughter to use her own instincts, Ive got a cam and I only use it for innocent chatting wit my friends- nothing out of the ordinary or that my parents wouldnt approve of. Its up to you.. but yeah if you wana pry on her then spy using the software above :|


----------



## pentium III @ 1000 mhz

just so you know ahead of time to check your local laws, for it may be illegal..hence invasion of privacy..i've heard cases where kids ran away and they called their friends and told them where they were and the other parents are listening tell the police, and end up with a fine so make sure ur daughter don't find out


----------



## SlothX311

dude how far fetched is that.....


----------



## Echo_

or just put a hidden camera in her room?>


----------



## SFR

SlothX311 said:
			
		

> dude how far fetched is that.....


 


Sadly.. not that far fetched. In Seattle, Washington (USA) a 17 year old girl, dating a 23 year old man, was talking on the phone to her boyfriend. Her mother was worried about what was going on with her daughter and decided to start listening in on her daughter’s conversations on the phone.



The mother overheard her daughter's boyfriend tell her daughter that he knocked down a woman and stole the lady’s purse.



The mother called the police and arrested the man. He was found guilty based on what the mother heard him tell her daughter on the phone. His lawyers appealed all the way to the Washington State Supreme Court, where the court ended up ruling that the MOTHER HAD INFRINGED UPON HER DAUGHTERS RIGHT TO PRIVACY.



First of all, her daughter was living where?????... her mother's house. Secondly, she was talking on her whose phone? Her mother's. I find it crazy that kids have more rights than parents these days. I am in my early 20's and I remember when I was younger, praying my parents would stop bugging and controlling everything I did... if I would have know Washington state was like that.. damn I would have convinced my parents to move there!



On a serious note: If a child commits a crime, his or her parents are sometimes held responsible. If a kid breaks a window of a neighboring home, who pays for the new window? Parents MUST be given enough rights to ensure that they can raise their children in an manner they see fit. Of course if a parent abuses those rights, physically or verbally, then authorities can step in, but children do not, and should not have rights to privacy within their parents home.



I know many of you are from other countries, might not have even heard of Washington (the state, not the US capital)... anyway, it is a sign of things to come in my country when a very liberal state like Washington sets up a policy like this. Parents rights are going to start eroding and violent or troubles teenagers will be given EVEN more FREEDOMS by this government  ....  




...


----------



## SlothX311

wow thats pretty weak....whats funny is how this thread has evolved...it went from helping this guy keep track of what his daughter is doing, and now its become a mission to not get screwed by the government rofl....


----------



## SFR

SlothX311 said:
			
		

> wow thats pretty weak....whats funny is how this thread has evolved...it went from helping this guy keep track of what his daughter is doing, and now its become a mission to not get screwed by the government rofl....





Just defending the parent’s rights to keep track of their kids and safe guard them against the many predators in the world.





Anyway, I think Lorand's post gave stix309 the answer he was looking for.


----------

